# need info on how to have bettas live longer



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Would like to get a male betta in September. I have a filtered two gallon tank with a light & no hood. Do male bettas do better with or without a filter. I don't have a heater & I'm don't think I'm going to get one. I've had bettas in the past & they usually die after about a year & would like to have the next one live as long as possible. I already know about cycling the water. Any info would be appreciated.:betta:*c/p*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I would think a bigger tank would be best. Bigger and planted tank with some community fish that dont have fluffy fins.*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I think 2 gallon is good for a single betta, make sure you get a young one, when you shop for him dont always go for the big flashy fins. the smaller he is the younger he is. Get some live plants for him and feed him right, water quality is important for a long healthy life. The average age of a betta in the pet shop is 6 mnths to 1.5 years, in some cases older. consider buying him real young from a breeder or on aqua-bid. take care of him and you could get anywhere from 2.5 to 5 years out of him.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

*thumbsup thanx* Thanks for the all of the helpful information. The last betta I had was a blue female named Suzie. Maybe I'll go for a male this time. It really depends on which one I like the best.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

A 2 gal. is fine for a male betta. I've kept bettas who live to ripe old ages of 4-5 years in 1 gals. I suggest getting a hood or something over the tank. They do tend to jump. 

Filtration is good, so long as it's gentle current. Be sure to provide space for your betta to hide and get out of the current when he needs to. Bettas don't do very well in strong currents and it's stressful for them because they are quite slow with all that fin "plumage". They normally live in still waters. 

Do a 10 percent water change once a week. 

A heater is not necessary if the room it's in is usually warm anyways. I've never found them necessary.

Be sure to provide adequate nutrition. Invest and get a variety of food. Hikari betta pellets, blood worms, and frozen or dried brine shrimp are excellent. And be VERY careful not to over-feed. Bettas are PIGS and this is the leading cause of betta death. 4-5 Hikari pellets, 4-5 blood worms, or a few little brine shrimp is PLENTY. Fast once a week (my betta fasts on Wednesdays) to give their digestion a rest. They are cold blooded animals, and fasting does not hurt them. Be certain to watch your betta's belly. The overall look of the fish should be uniformly sleek. If he starts to look pregnant, back off on the food.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the room is kept cooler you will need a heater as they are from the tropics that is very warm. If possible find a local breeder, you can get a healthy young one that way.


----------



## beautygladi (Sep 1, 2010)

Well depending on the type of betta you want filter can be good or bad. Veil and long tail bettas can get stressed out in a tank with a stronger water flow from filters and bubblers. Plakats or natural tailed bettas aren’t so bothered by currents and I would recommend a filter to help keep the tank clean, from personal experiences a 2 gallon needs to be cleaned two to three times a week (partial water changes) without a filter. 

If you want to have them live longer, mix their diet around. I found that pellets, with brown worms, freeze-dried blood worms and cut up peas really keep mine healthy. Live food are also fun as the worms if you use sand, will borrow (I put them in a little pot decoration so they can’t go too far down and not be seen) and your betta will ‘hunt’ them. Brine shrimp and live blood worms seem to be loving treats as well. This will also make the colors of your betta explode. You have no idea how many ‘mud’ colored bettas I have gotten that turned wonderful shades of red blue and purple with the mixture of live, frozen and pelleted foods. 

Also giving them a ‘friend can help them live longer as well. My Plakat betta lives in a 5 gallon with a snail. The snail really helps clean up after the betta and I do even less cleaning of the tank now that he’s in there and my betta leaves him a lone (though when the snail really gets moving, the betta will stop and stare as if he’s trying to figure out wtf it is) 

Adding a little aquarium salt in the water really helps with the longitude of life for bettas as well. I’ve had bettas that had salt added to their tanks as well as some who didn’t and found the ones that I added a little aquarium salt lived longer as well (they were also less likely to get ick and velvet, which as I buy all my bettas at petsmart and walmart, I get a lot of those diseases as well. 

I prefer a 5 gallon tank for my bettas, though I do have a few in smaller tanks. The smaller tanks however don’t give much room for the betta to do anything however and their personalities really don’t kick in. My plakat loves his bubble stone which he enjoys riding up and loves zipping in and out of all the little pots that layer the bottom of the tank keeping him active. It also makes watching the fish more fun when they have more they can do.


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Beauti,

Do you have pics of your betta tank? I would love to see your setup. I have a 1.5g right now, with two artificial plants, and a seahorse decoration. I mainly just feed pellets with a dried bloodworm once or twice a week. I've been thinking of going to a 5g tank.

Jay


----------



## beautygladi (Sep 1, 2010)

unfortunately none that are of good quality as my camera needs new batteries and i haven't taken pictures yet.


----------

